# Hintergrundbild einer Tabelle nur einmal reintun. Geht das?



## stellenureinefrage (14. April 2004)

Hi

wie kann man machen dass das BG-Bild einer Tabelle nur einmal reingemacht wird.

Also zb:

Tabelle: Höhe: 230 Breite: 200
Bild: Höhe: 200 Breite: 200

=> bei normalen einstellungen: bild wird einmal und darunter nochmal abgschnitten reingemacht. ich möchte das es nur einmal reingetan wird..

ist das möglich?

SG


----------



## Quaese (14. April 2004)

Hi,

versuch es mal mit CSS.


```
<table style="background-image: url(bild.gif); background-repeat: no-repeat;">
    ...
</table>
```

Ciao
Quaese


----------

